# The literal bar (sfw only)



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 21, 2019)

(Based on tomskas literal drink)
There's a bar in town that sells special drinks like no other, drinks that make certent things happen based on the name, like a "sudden depression" would cause, sudden depression, an unwanted twist, something unwanted, yet unexpected happens, you get the idea, and Kellil' s the bartender, its the only place that sells these drinks and nothing else, and you gotta order something to sit in the bar, if Not, lights out, and the menus just your imagination.

"Let's see what ruckus happens,"


----------



## Wabbajax (Jul 21, 2019)

_Jax steps through the door and listens to the electronic chime echo in the empty room. He glances around and slowly makes his way to the bar where he meticulously picks out a bar stool with a good angle on the room. He grabs one of the faded menus off the counter and considers his options before clearing his throat.
_
"Uh, bartender? Could I get a... Soviet hammer? Don't think I've ever seen that one before."


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 22, 2019)

"Sure thing, weak or strong? Trust me it can have lots of liquor,"*he said whilest grabbing a shaker and some gin*


----------



## Darsana (Jul 22, 2019)

_Darsana walks through the door. He notes the LOST poster featuring a stuffed toy on the other side of the door and flies over to a bar stool, he stands on top of it just barely seeing over the bar.
He pulls a menu over with a translucent hand and finally selects a drink.
_
"Hey bartender, can you get me a... watered down chernobyl, I'm feeling radical.."


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 22, 2019)

Plutonium, or mercury? Plus how much water?


----------



## Wabbajax (Jul 22, 2019)

Koriekraiz13 said:


> "Sure thing, weak or strong? Trust me it can have lots of liquor,"*he said whilest grabbing a shaker and some gin*



_Jax takes a moment to consider.
_
"Make it strong. It's already been a week and I could use something to blunt my edge. Say... are those... iron shavings you're putting in there?"

_His face contorts in confusion as the drink is prepared._


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 22, 2019)

Here ya go, one Soviet hammer, one word o, warning how ever, it's pretty heavy


----------



## Darsana (Jul 22, 2019)

_Darsana mulls it over a bit_ ""Hmmmm, I'm feeling plutonium, and lets make it 2/3 water."


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 23, 2019)

"Ok,...*throws hazmat suit on, in a muffled voice* plutonium...water....., and a malfunctioning cooling system,  might leave it for a while to combust.


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2019)

*I walk in the thing that is most noticeable is the big scar across my left eye*


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 23, 2019)

"Holy shit, what crackmouth got to you pal? Here take this, on the house,"


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2019)

Koriekraiz13 said:


> "Holy shit, what crackmouth got to you pal? Here take this, on the house,"


“It’s an old war wound “


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 23, 2019)

"Ahhh......, wait... how old are you then?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2019)

“Human years or dragon years?” *I asked confused*


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 23, 2019)

"Human......"


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2019)

“52”


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 23, 2019)

Ok..., wait..., where was it faught?
Cause ww2 was about 1940.


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2019)

“I secretly fought in the revolutionary war” *I then started having PTSD flashbacks*


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 23, 2019)

Aaaaahhhhhhhh, anyway, what do ya want?


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2019)

“Do you have a drink for shell shock?”


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 23, 2019)

Let me check....... uhh.......... hmm........
I've got a therapy section, courage to quit.. and a directed casualty.


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2019)

“Therapy section sounds good”


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 23, 2019)

Ok.... professor torthill, or cheruko


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2019)

“Umm cheruko”


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 23, 2019)

"Ok.....* pulls out phone* umm, professor cheruko, yes, is it ok if you come to my exact location please for a private section....... yeah thanks*puts phone down* it will be ready in 5"


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2019)

“Thanks”


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2019)

*I sat down on a bar stool*


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 23, 2019)

*sudden knock on the door*"ahh! Here he is,*opens door* universe, meet professor cheruko, my psychiatrist, now you to chat for a bit, enjoy."


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2019)

“Ok thanks”


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 23, 2019)

*Checks the watered down chernobyl*
"Ahh! *whistles* darsana your reactor is ready"


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2019)

*I needed a drink*


----------



## Darsana (Jul 23, 2019)

"Ah thank you" *Darsana takes the drink and is now a Vaporeon and is sitting on the stool fine. He takes a drink*
"Hmmm, bad aftertaste, could I get a clean up crew with a lead casing?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 23, 2019)

*I had finished talking to the psychiatrist* “can I have an American musket?” “4 of them please.”


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 24, 2019)

"Ok, 1 clean up crew on stool 6, 1 lead casting, and four American muskets,
*looks to darsana* one what do you want cast, and two how many people you need for the clean up?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2019)

*I was sitting at the counter in stool 1*


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 24, 2019)

Let's see.... iron casing....... gun powder..... and.... done!


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 24, 2019)

"Here ya go! Four american muskets,"
*slides a loaded gun across the table, and pulls out a revolver* " now for some fun" *puts gun to head* "lock and load" *fires gun* "huh.. miss" *shows the gun being fully loaded* "guess I was lucky"


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2019)

“What are you doing?”


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 24, 2019)

Nothing like doin roulette before serving up firepower, but only I do it.


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2019)

“Ummmmm ok”


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 24, 2019)

"Still take your muskets, I insist,"


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 24, 2019)

*sudden sound of darsana puking* "ahh, my cue" *pulls down microphone* "clean up on stool 6, AND DON'T FORGET THE HAZMAT SUITS!" *puts it down* "cleaning these days,"


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2019)

“Ow” *I winced* “that was in my ear”


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2019)

Koriekraiz13 said:


> "Still take your muskets, I insist,"


*I took the muskets*


----------



## Universe (Jul 24, 2019)

*I started drinking them*


----------



## Darsana (Jul 25, 2019)

*Darsana wipes his mouth* "Ah the poisoning of course..." *he coughs a bit before clearing his throat* " Yea that's a really awful aftertaste, okay um... yeesh, yea something to wash that out, so lets try something like...ah, could I have a sweet time?"


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 25, 2019)

Sure! *pours bag of sugar into maple syrup, adds wippy, rainbow sherbet and a meringue* warning its pretty heafty


----------



## Darsana (Jul 25, 2019)

*Darsana snikers* "Please, if there is anything in this universe that I can handle, it is an egregious amount of sweets at one time."


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 25, 2019)

"Go ahead, make my day.."
I'm gonna get myself a little consideration.


----------



## Darsana (Jul 25, 2019)

"Well I mean, you deserve one after all of the hard work you've put into this bar."


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2019)

*I gulped down my 4 American muskets* “can I have something strong please?”


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 25, 2019)

How much are ya talkin?


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 25, 2019)

Strong man, or bare knuckle boxer?


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2019)

“Bare knuckle boxer”


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2019)

*I needed something strong and would make me pass out*


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2019)

“Do you have amnesia causer or something?”


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 26, 2019)

"Chloroform?"


----------



## Universe (Jul 26, 2019)

“Ok”


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 26, 2019)

*takes out a bar cloth, and soaks it in a liquid* hold still, * walks behind him and covers universes mouth with the cloth*


----------



## Universe (Jul 26, 2019)

Koriekraiz13 said:


> *takes out a bar cloth, and soaks it in a liquid* hold still, * walks behind him and covers universes mouth with the cloth*


“Mmmmph mmmmph mmmmmmph” *I fell to the floor with a thump*


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 26, 2019)

"Night night"....... *starts to drag his unconscious body to the supply cupboard* "I don't get played enough for this," *picks up universe by the shoulders and puts him in,* "he will be out till the mornin, ok folks, he wanted me to chloroform him, Ok?" * a silence looms the bar* "good,"


----------



## Universe (Jul 26, 2019)

“Zzzzzzz”


----------



## Darsana (Jul 27, 2019)

"So, mind if you pass me my drink, and if I could also get an impatient customer to chase it?"


----------



## Darsana (Jul 27, 2019)

*Tapping his fingers on the counter on the bar at this point* "C'mon where are my drinks!?"


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 27, 2019)

*walks in* ..huh


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2019)

*I slowly woke up and found myself in the supply cupboard* “HEY LET ME OUT!”


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 27, 2019)

"Sorry darsana," *grabs molten iron, puts on a welding helmet* "let's see what we made," *knocks the helmet down, and pours the iron into a stone cast* "I love a good statue," *grabs a chisel and thaws out the mold,* "Da Da Dee Dow De Da dodo, Da de Dow dedo do, Da Da de Dow do, deDow, dow, do de Dow, dado,....... and... Here, one iron casting,


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 27, 2019)

*Hears universe,* "ah he's awake," *walks to the cupboard,* "it's a pull door, not push, here have a "wake the bloody hell up,".


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2019)

“What did you do that for”


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2019)

*I was not happy*


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 27, 2019)

"Couldnt have a body on a seat that other people could be on, right? Plus couldn't resist,"


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2019)

“My head really hurts”


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2019)

*I groaned holding my head*


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 27, 2019)

I enter, intrigued by the premise of the bar. Trying to forget the memories of the last one, I ask the bartender "Give me one serving of punch-in-the-face."


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2019)

“Oh hello” *I said falling onto the floor*


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 27, 2019)

"Hello there. It's quite the bar, isn't it? I'd like to see how they serve drinks here..."


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2019)

“I just wanted to forget everything that happened earlier”


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 27, 2019)

"Ah, I can understand what you're going through..."
Thinking of something else, I say to the bartender "And a Sword-of-Damocles, please."


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2019)

“I need a drink of unconsciousness”


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 27, 2019)

"Ok sir," *reachs down into pocket* "where is it...... ah ha! Here" *and in surprise, punches him in the face* "aghh i forgot the brass knuckles, still *lifts body from under the table* here, the sword of Damocles, and yes he is just unconscious, speaking of which" *pulls out tranquilizer* "nap time...." *shoots universe*


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2019)

*it has no effect because of my metabolism speed* “it didn’t work”


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 27, 2019)

"When I say nap time, * his left eye glows an unholy red* "I MEAN IT,!" *Grabs universe by the throat and rams his head into the wall* "snooze.......,"


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2019)

“Ow”


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 27, 2019)

..that's a weird place. *walks out*


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2019)

*everything goes black*


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 27, 2019)

*grabs a bottle and smashes it on the counter* "I'm a very serious person, you mess with me, you deal with the devil," *I don't care about pain, it's only thought, so...." * slits he arm* "I don't give a crap if someone just smashed my head through a window," *grabs universe by the neck and shins* " unlike you of course'" *toses universe out the window* "thank you for coming, now don't think about it again,"


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2019)

“Zzzzzzz”


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 27, 2019)

*Rubs hand together* "that's a job well done korie, thank you Kellil, my pleasure,"


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2019)

*is still unconscious*


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 27, 2019)

"FOR GOD SAKE, I need some gin, maybe a CD for Mrs Brown boys, ice cream, mango sorbet, yeah......"


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2019)

*slowly wakes up*


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2019)

*comes back in* “can I have a Soviet hammer?”


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 27, 2019)

*grabs hatchet* "oh boy, let's paint the town red shall we, run......."


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2019)

“What? All I want is a drink


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 27, 2019)

"Know what...." *grabs baseball bat, starts to strike his head with it*


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2019)

“Ow”


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2019)

“I seriously want a Soviet hammer drink”


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 27, 2019)

Waking up, I take the sword with me. I leave satisfied.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 27, 2019)

"Hehehehe hahhahahah HAHAHHAHAHAHAAAAAAHAHAH" *knocks himself out, with the baseball bat, his head lifts* " when I'm knocked out nobody steal from the register or leave without paying," *slams back down*


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2019)

“Ok”


----------



## Darsana (Jul 27, 2019)

"Thank you very much." Darsana puts it behind his back and... Yup, he just sits at the bar waiting for the other drinks to be served


----------



## Universe (Jul 27, 2019)

*I was totally freaked out*


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Aug 3, 2019)

* head slowly rises* "uhh.... shit, I gotta pure bloody handover mate..... god.... I feel Like total crap, wait why am I at the bar..... god, I slept in......"


----------



## Universe (Aug 3, 2019)

Koriekraiz13 said:


> * head slowly rises* "uhh.... shit, I gotta pure bloody handover mate..... god.... I feel Like total crap, wait why am I at the bar..... god, I slept in......"


“Ummmmmmm”


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 10, 2020)

(Many many many many many days later after the major "brawl," (kellil beating up universe to a pulp) time to see if the bar (and this thread) will get any people in)
*walks up to the front and unlocks the dusty brass lock, twists it and walks in, "hello old friend," he says, as its echoing off the walls of the quiet tavern. He slowly walks along the bar noticing the broken window, the aged liquors and the 6 people who unfortunately died in the bar due to major radiation poisoning after one of the guests orders a watered down chernoble. After racing down memory lane he leans on the bar, before flipping a switch which makes the neon blue and red open sign flicker on, under his breath he says "hopefully this shift will be better," as he waits for a traveller to pass by.


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Jul 10, 2020)

I'll take an... "Uzbekistanian Headbutt?"


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 11, 2020)

Surething, but how much power though? Cause i can make it so powerful, maybe even explosive? *he says as he pulls out his geography map to see more of uzbekistan*


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2020)

“Hello”


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Jul 11, 2020)

Koriekraiz13 said:


> Surething, but how much power though? Cause i can make it so powerful, maybe even explosive? *he says as he pulls out his geography map to see more of uzbekistan*


Just make it on the rocks.


----------



## Universe (Jul 11, 2020)

“Can I have a sunlight”


----------



## FooFoo4230 (Jul 11, 2020)

“Uhh... hello?” *He looks around, seeing the mess in here*
(I... do I even want to be in here? This looks like a pretty rough place.)
“Um... I guess I’ll take one serving of non-alcoholic lemonade.”
(Why are people dressed in hazmat suits doing something over there?)
“What’s with those people in the hazmat suits?”


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2020)

“You don’t wanna know”


----------



## FooFoo4230 (Jul 12, 2020)

(Thinks about it for a moment, then decides that it’s probably fine)
“Yeah,I probably don’t... So, any recommendations for something to order?”


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2020)

*I groaned annoyed with how long it was taking my drink to come out*


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 12, 2020)

"Hey, who took my peanuts !!???"


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2020)

“It wasn’t me”


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2020)

“I need another chloroform”


----------



## Universe (Jul 12, 2020)

*I said wanting to forget*


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 13, 2020)

"Ok! And,"* pauses staring universe in the face getting major flashback* "ok.... here you go, your uzbekistianian headbutt, on the rocks..... enjoy," he slips away into the scarlet curtens which block the kitchen, he quickly pops out wanting to remind him self of all the drinks wanted served, "so a sunlight, a chloroform, and sorry we dont serve non- alchoholic lemonade, i can serve you lemonade fresh out of re-hab but thats the closest i can do for you today.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 13, 2020)

Ooh, I've been waiting for something like this for a while! Okie, lemme just throw this in real quick...

It had been a long day.

Why did days like these always lead to stuff like this? These were the thoughts of Rai the Ferret CEO as he made his way long to the bar in his gray Mercedes AMG Gt. He drove steadily along the road, yawning a bit. it was another long day, and since his ended with another rough end at the office, he was going to need one of those powerful drinks to possibly lay him out.  far-fetched theory though, since the ferret was known to handle his liquor like he handles his work, quick, clean, and efficiently. He drove into the lot, turning off the vehicle as the engine slowed to a halt, shutting off quietly. Grumbling about finances and incompetent people, he got out of the sleek car, closing the door as he walked in the bar. Not many bars scared him, or, at all for that matter, because he had been to his fair share of them. He plopped down on the stool, looking around slowly. His electric yellow eyes flickered around the room, surveying it for a while. After he grew accommodated to everything, he faced the bartender, straightening his red tie. He straightened out his slick black business coat, putting his paws on the counter. He looked at the bar's menu for a minute, then nodded. He picked the one with the name that sounds like what an elephant drinks when they want instant K.O., so that's what he asked for. "Excuse me bartender....," the ferret said in his respectful, business oriented tone, his yellow eyes flicking to the menu, then a the bartender. "Could you give me the Nokkuauto, or The Knockout in Japanese?.....," the ferret asked, swishing his tail back and forth slowly. He was absolutely sure that this drink had the ability to make him forget all his issues, and quite possibly, erase the mishaps of today. Well, better than drag racing through the city almost any day.....


----------



## Universe (Jul 13, 2020)

“Was it something I said?”


----------



## TR273 (Jul 13, 2020)

(Just because)

The Kitsune walked lightly along the street, today had been neither good or bad. Work had been work and her session at the dance studio had left her exhausted but satisfied. She was just thinking she needed a pick-me-up when she spotted the bar.
She pushed open the door and stepped in, pausing while her eyes adjusted to the light levels. For a moment she caught a faint wiff of plutonium, incompetence and government cover-up, that took her back to that day in the 80's. Shaking off the memories she headed over to the bar and took a stool. Seeing no bartender around at the moment she looked at the cocktail menu to decide what she wanted.
_'Something refreshing, something fiery and dangerous or something fun and fruity?' _she thought.


----------



## Universe (Jul 13, 2020)

*I was extremely confused*


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 13, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Ooh, I've been waiting for something like this for a while! Okie, lemme just throw this in real quick...
> 
> It had been a long day.
> 
> Why did days like these always lead to stuff like this? These were the thoughts of Rai the Ferret CEO as he made his way long to the bar in his gray Mercedes AMG Gt. He drove steadily along the road, yawning a bit. it was another long day, and since his ended with another rough end at the office, he was going to need one of those powerful drinks to possibly lay him out.  far-fetched theory though, since the ferret was known to handle his liquor like he handles his work, quick, clean, and efficiently. He drove into the lot, turning off the vehicle as the engine slowed to a halt, shutting off quietly. Grumbling about finances and incompetent people, he got out of the sleek car, closing the door as he walked in the bar. Not many bars scared him, or, at all for that matter, because he had been to his fair share of them. He plopped down on the stool, looking around slowly. His electric yellow eyes flickered around the room, surveying it for a while. After he grew accommodated to everything, he faced the bartender, straightening his red tie. He straightened out his slick black business coat, putting his paws on the counter. He looked at the bar's menu for a minute, then nodded. He picked the one with the name that sounds like what an elephant drinks when they want instant K.O., so that's what he asked for. "Excuse me bartender....," the ferret said in his respectful, business oriented tone, his yellow eyes flicking to the menu, then a the bartender. "Could you give me the Nokkuauto, or The Knockout in Japanese?.....," the ferret asked, swishing his tail back and forth slowly. He was absolutely sure that this drink had the ability to make him forget all his issues, and quite possibly, erase the mishaps of today. Well, better than drag racing through the city almost any day.....


Ok, a knockout, i know how to do that, that will be £4.50, plus, how strong do you like your tequila?


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 13, 2020)

TR273 said:


> (Just because)
> 
> The Kitsune walked lightly along the street, today had been neither good or bad. Work had been work and her session at the dance studio had left her exhausted but satisfied. She was just thinking she needed a pick-me-up when she spotted the bar.
> She pushed open the door and stepped in, pausing while her eyes adjusted to the light levels. For a moment she caught a faint wiff of plutonium, incompetence and government cover-up, that took her back to that day in the 80's. Shaking off the memories she headed over to the bar and took a stool. Seeing no bartender around at the moment she looked at the cocktail menu to decide what she wanted.
> _'Something refreshing, something fiery and dangerous or something fun and fruity?' _she thought.


And may i suggest a drink to you ma'am? You want something fiery yet fruity? So how about the dragonfruit gautlet? It feels like doing the cinnamon challenge with fruit loops.


----------



## Universe (Jul 13, 2020)

*I was drinking my sunlight*


----------



## TR273 (Jul 13, 2020)

Koriekraiz13 said:


> And may i suggest a drink to you ma'am? You want something fiery yet fruity? So how about the dragonfruit gautlet? It feels like doing the cinnamon challenge with fruit loops.


Sounds good, I'll have two please.


----------



## Universe (Jul 13, 2020)

*I burped* “excuse me.”


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 13, 2020)

Koriekraiz13 said:


> Ok, a knockout, i know how to do that, that will be £4.50, plus, how strong do you like your tequila?



The ferret gave a small smile, thinking for a bit. He honestly didn't care how strong it was in actuality, he just needed it to be one of the strongest things he's had so far. "As strong as it can possibly be.....I like mine really powerful...," Rai said softly, smiling softly at the bartender.


----------



## Universe (Jul 13, 2020)

“So where’s my chloroform?”


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 13, 2020)

kellil goes under the counter and pulls out some items, the first being a bottle of chloroform and a clean rag, the second is a crate of quintiple shot tequila, and the third being a martini glass, he hands the chloroform to universe, and waits for him to drink, while he waits he puree's dragon fruit, star fruit and mango, then fills the marini glass 3/4, and sets it to the side, he then dumps all the tequila in a barrel mug, a custom made tumbler which could hold 10L of booze, he then gets some brass knuckles, sedatives and liquid coma, and mixes it all up, "order up," he said muffled by the gas mask he wore for safety, " one knockout, i would of added chloroform but i spent it all on universe," he explained.


----------



## Universe (Jul 14, 2020)

Koriekraiz13 said:


> kellil goes under the counter and pulls out some items, the first being a bottle of chloroform and a clean rag, the second is a crate of quintiple shot tequila, and the third being a martini glass, he hands the chloroform to universe, and waits for him to drink, while he waits he puree's dragon fruit, star fruit and mango, then fills the marini glass 3/4, and sets it to the side, he then dumps all the tequila in a barrel mug, a custom made tumbler which could hold 10L of booze, he then gets some brass knuckles, sedatives and liquid coma, and mixes it all up, "order up," he said muffled by the gas mask he wore for safety, " one knockout, i would of added chloroform but i spent it all on universe," he explained.


*I drank it*


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 14, 2020)

Universe said:


> *I drank it*



He watches universe drink it, waiting for him to hit the ground hard, he asks him during his last minute of concisness if he could "lend" some fire for if he is the most powerful he must breath pure acid, and he slowly pushes the two martini glasses towards him, needing there final touch.


----------



## Universe (Jul 14, 2020)

Koriekraiz13 said:


> He watches universe drink it, waiting for him to hit the ground hard, he asks him during his last minute of concisness if he could "lend" some fire for if he is the most powerful he must breath pure acid, and he slowly pushes the two martini glasses towards him, needing there final touch.


*I gave him some acid then hit the ground with a thud*


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 14, 2020)

Universe said:


> *I gave him some acid then hit the ground with a thud*


Kellil grins a grimace that would make sinners pray for mercy, he takes the acid, and tops the dragonfruit gautlet, as the last touch he pulls out a small brass gautlet, then fills it with hot steaming molten aluminum, he handed the drink to her with a smile, while also a contract, stating that if she got injured in any way it was her fault. He also dropped the gautlet next to her with the metal still piping hot. He waved a pen, waiting for the papers to be checked off his list.


----------



## Mambi (Jul 14, 2020)

_<the air shimmers and parts at the end of the bar, as a sleek cat emerges and smiles. The glow in his eyes fades as the rift reseals and he sits on the chair and calls to the barkeep>
_
Hello my good friend. When you get a chance, may I have a "Chaotic Catnip (pina) Colada" please, fresh coconut if you could...<_with glowing eyes he opens a small shimmering rift and reaching through it, pulls the top of a coconut tree branch through the hole, the coconut still hanging from the branch. Straining to hold the branch the cat grunts out>_ If someone...could take this...that would be...great!!! _<smiles weakly as the branch shakes slightly, the hole in the air still stable as the cat digs his claws into the bark...>_


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 15, 2020)

"Ok, one chaotic catnip colada, please may you keep the rift open for a bit, i need some ingredients, plus no one steal from the regi while im out," he told as he jumps through the shifty looking rift,


----------



## Universe (Jul 15, 2020)

*I was still unconscious*


----------



## Mambi (Jul 15, 2020)

_<suddenly the bark rips free from the branch, and as it violently snaps back through the rift, the coconut whips by Universe's head and hits him squarely, knocking him out and sending him to the floor sprawled out on his back_>

<_The cat looks on and grins_> Well, looks like you still *are *apparently! <_shrugs and checks on the vitals of the dragon>_


----------



## Universe (Jul 15, 2020)

“Uuuggggghhhhhhh”


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 15, 2020)

Kellil soon crawls out the rift looking rather exausted and flustered, he stumbles to his feet and walk to the bar picking the coconut off universes more unconcisess body,


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 15, 2020)

"Hey pal, you good? You look a little red....," a white and green feline asked politely. He looked at the portal, the knocked out dragon, and the black cat checking his vitals. "Wowee.....what a show....and I just got here too!," Paradox smiled, sitting on the stool. "Wonder if that fellow will be alright.....was it the drink or the branch that took him out?...," the feline asked, tapping his paw lightly to stop it from glitching too much. "What a bar!"


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 16, 2020)

"Yeah yeah... i'll live, just saw a few.... million spider crabs," he said right before being followed by gagging and him having to call a second cleaning crew, warning them he had a pretty strong cuba libre, he trys to keep himself up with the bar but then gives up hitting his chin on the strong maple counter in the process, he grabs a machete off the wall and tries to aim it to cut the freshly picked coconut and the other produce he collected.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 16, 2020)

The cat gave a slightly concerned look, tilting his head a little as he watched the struggling bartender. "Do.....uhh....do you mind if I help you out there? You look like you're gonna pass out at any given moment....," Paradox said softly, nervously watching the bartender.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 16, 2020)

Kellil slowly hands the cat a note telling one how to make drinks, it described it like reading kanji lettering, that some are literal while others are metaphores, and each is different. The hybrid then slipped over to his trusty coffee maker and set the dial to potters, and lied down on the hard spruce floor as the coffee maker sounds like its about to combust " dont worry about potts, he's fine," he said as a drop of scalding joe drops on him, causes him to jerk with his eyes widening, while his pupils shrunk. And as his head hit the floor again he was out for a good 15 minutes,


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 16, 2020)

The cat watched everything that just went down, blinking as he looked at the piece of paper in his paw. He read it carefully, went over to the bartender, cleaning the scalding hot Joe off of him. Sighing, he propped him against a wall, sitting up so he would at least be comfortable. "Well, that just happened. Now, from the looks of this paper, it shows me how to make some of them.....with odd metaphors.....but oh well! Time to make this stuff then!," the feline said eagerly, glitching out a little due to excitement as he set about to make the drinks.


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2020)

*I started singing I’ve got a lovely bunch of coconuts*


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 18, 2020)

I slowly start to move my arm to a nearby cupboard, i open it up and pull out a pint glass. And start shaking it in the air muttering coffee. While the rest of my bodies looks a crimescene.


----------



## Universe (Jul 18, 2020)

*I kept singing the coconut song*


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 20, 2020)

I wake up suddenly with a jolt, and unfortunately smash the pint glass, i slide up on to my feet with a moan, and get a mug for some coffee. Just in case the brew got chilly i put it on again, once again having a literal stroke. When i take a single sip my mouth feels like hell, but my energy, is godly.


----------



## Universe (Jul 21, 2020)

*I slowly wake up*


----------

